# Whip It Jewlery



## Wolfeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

If you can get a hold of a lot of empty whip-its(check the local high school hang outs) you can make some pretty interesting jewelery out of those suckers that burnouts seem to like. Buff them till they're shiny or paint them (pot leaves, "Burnout", and the anarchy A are pretty popular) poke a hole in the neck and run a string through.

Made a bunch of them a couple of years back and traded them at the rainbow gathering. Stayed high and fed off of those things.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 27, 2010)

ooooh sounds fun... care to put up some detailed pics so i know what your talking about better?


----------



## Wolfeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

That's coming later  I found one today(actually a CO2 canister, but whatever) that I'm gonna start on tomorrow.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2010)

that does sound like a good novelty that those types would eat up!


----------



## Thorne (Jul 28, 2010)

When you say "whip it" i think of two things: DEVO and the nitrous you get from whip cream cans.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2010)

Urban Dictionary: whip-its

wharzz mah balooooon dude?


----------

